# Hi! From South Africa



## Heihachi85 (May 19, 2016)

Wasnt sure where to introduce myself 

just wanted to say that i have been browsing this site for a looooong time thought i would finally take the plunge, must admit though bit afraid to post pics of my tanks though as i see how passionate you guys are about your fish so would'nt want to offend anyone, but ill give it a go anyway 

so i have been keeping fish for as long as i can remember ,Dad taught me the basics (mostly good advice) but life got busy so only really got into it about 10 years ago when i got married and could no longer hang out in the crowds of my youth. so to keep myself occupied i took up the fishkeeping hobby, with age comes wisdom so this time around i decided i would research and try and learn as much as possible as i went along. in the early days i made the usual noob mistakes, keeping koi in a 3ft tank, bettas in bowls etc etc. thank goodness my researching had brought me to sites like this and many others where i have been able to further expand my knowledge ( however i still dont feel as though i have scratched the surface) so the quest for knowledge continues. maybe you guys can give me a hand?

on to the pics.....


----------



## Heihachi85 (May 19, 2016)

these are all old pics, this was a temporary growout tank


----------



## Heihachi85 (May 19, 2016)

my old 4ft


----------



## Heihachi85 (May 19, 2016)

forgot to mention I have a pretty serious case of MTS. 
More pics of all my old setups.....


----------



## Heihachi85 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum! Love the plants.


----------



## Heihachi85 (May 19, 2016)

so those pics are all of what used to be i have loaded some pics of my current setups.
some of the tanks are a works in progress so if you come across something you can advise me on please feel free 


This tank is in my lounge - 5ft, 2ft sump filtration, T5 lighting housing a variety of tetras and bottom feeders


This is also a tank in my lounge - 6ft, 4ft sump and 2000lph cannister, T8 lighting housing a variety of my favourite cichlids and clown loaches(purists go easy on me) definately a work in progress (cupboard, hood etc)


This is a tank in my younger son's room - 2ft, internal and HOB filtration, T8 light, holding tank.


this tank is in my older son's room - 3ft, 2 x cannister filters, T5 light, housing fish that im planning to take back to the lps ( mind the background, he did it himself didnt want to discourage him)


this Tank is in my fishroom it is part of a 3 tier sump system in that urn ornament u see is a lone frontosa


this tank is in my dining room, 2ft, HOB and internal filter, T8 lighting, yes Demasoni with plants, clown loaches and platys 


another tank in my fishroom 4ft, Cannister Filter, T5 light unit and Crytocara Moorii


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

Howzit boet! Good to see a fellow saffa on here. Nice looking tanks you have there, I especially like your 4ft cichlid/loach tank!


----------

